# Pilbara Reptiles now do an online shop?



## Windy (Feb 21, 2007)

Prices seem really good to me and they do Livestock online, delivered by hand by one of their staff ~ just passing on my find, incase someone else finds it useful 

Pilbara Reptile Supplies


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*Hi*

Just wanted to say they have a very good clean shop and very helpfully staff. I was very impressed with the quality of there live stock there.


----------



## rf-reptiles (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheers guys hear out a few pics come check us out at Pilbara Reptile Supplies




cheers
chris


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

rf-reptiles said:


> Cheers guys hear out a few pics come check us out at Pilbara Reptile Supplies
> [URL=http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f365/ukgoannas/prs_facebookAD.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f365/ukgoannas/homepage.jpg]image[/URL]
> ...


 Very nice website, thanks.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

got a nice selection, do wonder why a pair of milk frogs is £165


----------



## rf-reptiles (Jul 16, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> got a nice selection, do wonder why a pair of milk frogs is £165


We have sold them for £20.00 in the past these are an adult pair that cost us alot I think its a good investment in a well established healthy pair, I mean 1 breeding and you would have your money back and be in profit.

cheers
chris


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

great shop ad website, just a pity they dont do online orders for frozen foods too.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

rf-reptiles said:


> We have sold them for £20.00 in the past these are an adult pair that cost us alot I think its a good investment in a well established healthy pair, I mean 1 breeding and you would have your money back and be in profit.
> 
> cheers
> chris


bosh, cheers for clearing that one up for me fella


----------



## rf-reptiles (Jul 16, 2009)

What else would you guys like to see on there frozen foods could be done Will let you no when that happens. What do you guys think of the reptile- planet stuff have you seen it? 

cheers
chris


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

rf-reptiles said:


> What else would you guys like to see on there frozen foods could be done Will let you no when that happens. What do you guys think of the reptile- planet stuff have you seen it?
> 
> cheers
> chris


ive been your shop a few times and i have to say the oline one is just as good, will be keeping an eye out for you doing online frozen too.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Always been really impressed with the quality of the reptiles I have bought from Pilbara  Never ordered online as its local to me but would definitely recommend it for anyone further away.


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Its a great shop, been in a few times.

I can't get on the website though, my computer seems to think there is some sort of virus attached to it?????


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

http://www.prsupplies.co.uk/
has been hacked by HACKED By Cyb3rw0rM

I'd suggest not clicking that link


----------



## rf-reptiles (Jul 16, 2009)

All sorted now 100% virus free 
cheers
chris


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Live stock is way too pricey.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I purchased a giant toad from there a year and half ago.and it was a BARGAIN.:2thumb: and it was nice to buy tubs of black crickets with no dead ones in it. If I lived closer I would go a lot more.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mcadam1222 said:


> Live stock is way too pricey.


some is yes but some aren't. like the l.williamsi's theyre only £60
and the tokays are 15 :O


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

tremerz97 said:


> some is yes but some aren't. like the l.williamsi's theyre only £60
> and the tokays are 15 :O


Yeah, but 60 for a normal Leo? Then 30 delivery?


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Oli P C said:


> Well I purchased a giant toad from there a year and half ago.and it was a BARGAIN.:2thumb: and it was nice to buy tubs of black crickets with no dead ones in it. If I lived closer I would go a lot more.


Well done, you bought some crickets right after a delivery.
I don't see why shops get blamed for that. Do people expect them to unpack and stick em in a cricket keeper for what, a week max and then tubbing them back up when someone wants to buy em.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

YES they re store them then gut load um in ventilated area then tube them for you I was very impressed.


----------



## rf-reptiles (Jul 16, 2009)

we freshly tub and gutload 90% of are crickets only the small sizes we buy in tubs. Are livestock prices represent the animals and bloodlines and the price we had to pay sometimes things may be more pricey than a breeder but you have almost 24hr support from us and a guarantee,you could if you wanted come in-store and see the animal you were interested 10 times before purchase no breeder would let you do that.Like others have said we are very well priced on other things and you can always make us an offer. On the delivery it is hand delivered by us!!! So you get for what you pay for in the end 

cheers
chris


----------

